# Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche eine neue Feeder bzw. eine Pickerrute *mit* Wechselspitzen.

Wurfgewicht: 60gr
Länge 270cm bis max. 300cm

Welche Rute würdet ihr empfehlen?

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Solche "Zwischenruten", für einen Picker eigentlich schon zu kräftig und für eine Feeder etwas kurz, was dem hohen Nutzwert allerdings keinerlei Abbruch tut, findet man bei so ziemlich jedem Hersteller und die Unterschiede sind ziemlich marginal.

Persönlich würde ich da zum DAM Impresa Picker in 300 cm tendieren. Saubere Rute, moderater Preis. Die Länge macht sie nicht sperriger als die 270er, aber man hat einfach etwas mehr Reichweitenvorteil, der sich bei der Schnurkontrolle bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Moin Uli,
ziemlich genau das selbe hab ich zum Ende letzten JAhres gesucht und bin nach einiger Grabbelei bei der Balzer Diablo VI Picker gelandet. 2,85 m lang, bis 50 g WG und mit 3 Wechselspitzen ausgestattet.
Das Ding macht wirklich Laune, zumal es jetzt als Auslaufmodell zwischen 40 und 50 € zu haben ist. Verarbeitung ist meckerfrei, schnelle und wabbelfreie Aktion und 50 g kann man tatsächlich auch noch werfen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Ganz klar die Jenzi Artini powerise Multitool in 3m:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....nzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html

#h


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Jetzt fehlt noch Mitchell und Spro und dann kann er eine Münze werfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Oder er hat ne gute Auswahl und nimmt die, die ihm am besten gefällt.


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Ich sage ja, dass es in diesem Sektor ziemlich egal ist. Da kann man wirklich nach der Optik gehen. In der Funktion und Qualität sind sie alle ziemlich gleich, wenn man nicht gerade nach einer No-Name Rute für 14,95 € aus der Bucht greift.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Japp.

Es ist ja auch so, dass die TEs meist möglichst viele Antworten  - und damit Möglichkeiten - wünschen.

Also je mehr Auswahl umso besser......


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Zur weiteren Info:

Körbe 30/40gr _+_ Futter
Angepeilte Wurfweite ca 50m 
Rutenlänge wie gesagt max 300cm weil kein freier Wurf mit längern Ruten möglich ist
( wie weit kann man denn mit so einer Rute werfen? )

Danke für die ersten Antworten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

50m?|kopfkrat
Miss nochmal nach.:m

So weit wirfste meist mit Durchschnittsspinnködern und die sind windschnittig.
Nicht dass man mit den Ruten nicht so weit werfen kann aber ein Futterkrob ist nicht windschnittig und Gewaltwürfe eher ungewöhnlich.|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Zur weiteren Info:
> 
> Körbe 30/40gr _+_ Futter
> Angepeilte Wurfweite ca 50m



Da wirst du mit so einem "Picker" nicht ganz hinkommen. Schau mal bei Cormoran, die haben wohl Feederruten in der Länge mit Wurfgewichten um die 80 - 100 gr.

Oder gleich einen sogenannten Multifeeder in 10'/11' mit einem Verlängerungsteil.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Jau.
Short Track Feeder heißt das Ding.:m
Garbolino hat glaub ick auch son Teil.
"Viper" oder so ähnlich(Edit: nee die hat auch nur 75gr.WG).


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> 50m?|kopfkrat
> Miss nochmal nach.:m


ok ...dann werde ich wie jesus mal über wasser laufen 

 und einen zollstock mitnehmen  
...boh ey...wenn das klappt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




die entfernung bis zur sandbank 50m war von mir geschätzt....kann auch nur 40/45 m sein

*hatte deshalb auch die frage gestellt wie weit ich mit einer feeder/pickerrute in 2,7m bis 3m und futterkorb 40gr überhaupt werfen kann?*


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Ich fürchte, das wird eng... Die von mir geschätzte Maximaldistanz wird so bei 25 - 30 m liegen... 
Was ist denn das für ein Gewässer? Wenn das ein See ist, kommst Du mit weniger schweren Körben aus, was denn wiederum eine Reichweitenerhöhung bedeuten würde...


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

wenn du weit raus willst nimm nen speedkorb, die haben das blei an der unterseite des korbes in Kugel oder Zapfenform, die fliegen deutlich weiter wie ein normaler korb... aber 50 meter ist schon ne hausnummer...


----------



## ulli1958m (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



Franky schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Gewässer? Wenn das ein See ist, kommst Du mit weniger schweren Körben aus, was denn wiederum eine Reichweitenerhöhung bedeuten würde...


*Ups.....habe ich ein Denkfehler....weniger Korbgewicht = größer Reichweite?* |kopfkrat

Ich werfe doch ein 30gr Korb weiter wie einen der nur 10gr wiegt oder? .....ergo müßte doch ein 40gr Korb weiter fliegen wie ein 30gr Korb

klar....irgendwann kippt das Verhältnis (Beispiel Kugelstoßen...je leichter desto weiter)

Ps: Es ist ein See....Speedkorb ist klar


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Das Gewicht und die Entfernung sind ja nicht das Problem. Jedenfalls mit dem passenden Werkzeug nicht. Nur so ein Pickerchen ist dafür zu schwach auf der Brust.

Hiermit, in der 330er Version mit 80 gr.
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p10714_MS-Range-Econ-Feeder.html

oder mit der hier
http://www.carpfishing.de/product_info.php?info=p10712_MS-Range-Multi-Feeder.html

funktioniert es garantiert. Nur so als Beispiele.


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Du kannst auch eine Method Feeder Rute benutzen . Sind auch nur 3m lang und haben ein wg von 60g .


----------



## Franky (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

@ Ulli:
Ja - das Stichwort lautet "optimales Wurfgewicht".  Eine bspw. 80 g Feeder ist mit einem 40er Korb + Futter ziemlich ausgelastst und lädt nicht so gut auf, wie bspw. mit einem Korbgewicht von 20 g + Futter. 
Nächstes "Hindernis" könnte Deine Schnur sein, die einen Gewaltwurf mit 80 g nicht hält, wohl aber 60 g verkraftet. 
Schwerer <> weiter!


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



Donnerstein schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine Method Feeder Rute benutzen . Sind auch nur 3m lang und haben ein wg von 60g .



Sehr pauschal und sowas von falsch!


----------



## Knispel (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



Donnerstein schrieb:


> Du kannst auch eine Method Feeder Rute benutzen . Sind auch nur 3m lang und haben ein wg von 60g .


 
Gibt es jetzt dazu auch schon spezielle Ruten ;+ 
Ich denke mir mein Teil ....#h


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



Knispel schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt dazu auch schon spezielle Ruten ;+
> Ich denke mir mein Teil ....#h



Schon lange ^^ Haben mehr Rückrat aber feine Spitzen wie eine Picker .


----------



## Andal (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Und wenn nun eine Methodfeederrute 360 cm mißt und 80 gr. Wurfgewicht hat, ist es dann keine solche mehr, oder was?

Und bei welchem Amt arbeitet so ein Rückrat, beim Forstamt vielleicht, zuständig fürs Holz rücken im Wald?


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Habe ich gesagt das es dann keine mehr ist ? Es geht um diese bestimmte Länge die hier gesucht wird . Oh hab ich ein g vergessen . schenk ich dir Andal kannste jetzt wieder besser schlafen ? So vergrault man Leute aus dem Forum .


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

_*kennt einer diese beiden ruten?*_

http://www.ebay.de/itm/200757551145?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271238495007


----------



## wrdaniel (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Empfehle auch die Jenzi Multi-Tool. Hat sich bei vielen bewährt und bietet viel fürs Geld. 

http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Multi-Tool+Casting&x=0&y=0


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Empfehle auch die Jenzi Multi-Tool. Hat sich bei vielen bewährt und bietet viel fürs Geld.
> 
> http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Multi-Tool+Casting&x=0&y=0


Hätt ich da bloß nicht drauf geklickt.
Jetzt bin ich angefixt & will'se haben.
:r


----------



## HSV1887 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hätt ich da bloß nicht drauf geklickt.
> Jetzt bin ich angefixt & will'se haben.
> :r



Cooles Stöckchen.....
Ich muß wohl auch mal mein Budget fragen..... #c


----------



## ulli1958m (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hätt ich da bloß nicht drauf geklickt.
> Jetzt bin ich angefixt & will'se haben.
> :r


_*das klingt nach einer sammelbestellung *_


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*

Das Teil ist sicher kein Fehlkauf, auch wenn man die ganzen "Zugaben" zur Zitterspitzrute gar nicht nutzt.


----------



## ulli1958m (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Empfehle auch die Jenzi Multi-Tool. Hat sich bei vielen bewährt und bietet viel fürs Geld.
> 
> http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Multi-Tool+Casting&x=0&y=0


so ..Rute ist bestellt in 3m :m

*Danke ....für die hilfreichen Antworten* #6

Werde berichten wie mir die Rute am Wasser gefällt |rolleyes

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Feeder/Pickerrute 270/300*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> so ..Rute ist bestellt in 3m :m
> 
> *Danke ....für die hilfreichen Antworten* #6
> 
> ...


So nachdem ich die *Jenzi ARTINI powerise Multi-Tool "Casting" in 3m* im Kanal/Ems/See getestet habe, komme ich zu den Ergebnis: *TOP...PERFEKT*

Maximal würde ich aber ein Futterkorbgewicht von 40gr im Fließgewässer nicht überschreiten, da das Gewicht beim Anschlag meiner Meinung nach sonst zu heftig auf die Rute geht bzw. der Anschlag doch sehr heftig sein muß um den Fisch zu haken (= Rute nicht steif genug)

Danke nochmal für die Vorschläge #6

Gruss
Ulli #h


----------

